# Tool!!!



## vanslyke (Jul 26, 2008)

I looove listenin to Tool when im nice and stoned out. so psychedelic but pretty hard at the same time. and great lyrics for being ripped also.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)

not a fan but i like your avatar


----------



## candylime12 (Sep 27, 2008)

im a huge tool fan and perfict circle, i think that manard should be inducted it to the hall of the gods. the last time i seen them live they took a break and smoked a fattie on stage 
even though i was in the second section i could still smell the green. the best experiance ive ever had. beyond awsome


----------



## mattaiyan (Sep 27, 2008)

i love tool!!!!!!!!!! they are my fav band ever, even more so when i'm stoned


----------



## skunksta (Sep 27, 2008)

TOOL! love em best band to listen too while tripping to


----------



## aerogrowerman (Sep 30, 2008)

are you guys like 14 and wear ecko jeans? and listen to slipknot too! haha


----------



## Sadistic Incubus (Sep 30, 2008)

No i'm 27 with a 9 to 5, cant stand slipknot any more, but i still rock the tool. Love his Puscifer stuff a little more, but i'm still growing out of my JNCOs.


----------



## data (Sep 30, 2008)

yea there okay


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Sep 30, 2008)

Tool is one of my fav. bands. Their songs have really deep meanings, very artistic, and they take pride in their work. Maynard has an awesome voice, danny is one of the best drummers, and Adam has all the connections with the film industry and all from Jurrasic park, nightmare on elm st., terminator 2, etc. They are by far a bad ass band.


----------



## Florida Girl (Sep 30, 2008)

TOOL!
​ 
LOVE EM!!!! (ok... except I'm not crazy about Lateralus)

Maynard Rocks!!! Definitely one of a kind... and a great singer-lyricist!


----------



## xenosapien (Oct 2, 2008)

one of the best bands on earth. love them and APC. lateralus is probably my favorite album


----------



## smkdout (Oct 2, 2008)

lateralus is sick, lot of references to the fibonacci sequence...

blaze one and check out this link:

http://video.stumbleupon.com/#p=wgrypn7mnx


----------



## jondoegrow (Dec 11, 2008)

tool is fucking sick. that video is insane. not only did i blaze 1 but 2 pipes cause its so long lol. Lateralus is def one of favorite songs by them so to hear the song and read that shit, wild. 
Definatly check this shit out


----------



## vanslyke (Dec 12, 2008)

aerogrowerman said:


> are you guys like 14 and wear ecko jeans? and listen to slipknot too! haha



have u ever even listened to a Tool song? It's hardly the heavy metal head banging stupidity that comes from the likes of Slipknot or Seether and bands like that. I don't know if you've ever heard of Phish, but they are a huge jam band similar to Grateful Dead, and their lead singers favourite band is Tool. It's hard psychedelic music with wicked guitar, base and drums. I don't know too many 14 year olds that are into tool. Know what your talking about before you open your 17 yr old mouth.


----------



## albright003 (Dec 13, 2008)

tool is deff great
i dont really listen to them a whole lot
cause i cant ever remember the words
one be cause the make little since
but mostly cause im really really high when i listen to them

plus my girls into rap so kinda fucks it all up

but they are my pick over mostly well everything high or sober


----------



## el shaggy (Dec 14, 2008)

I used to be big into tool, still holds a special place in my music library. But I am big into Japanoise now; Boredoms, Boris. Even Merzbow.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 14, 2008)

Tool is one of the most phenominal bands ever to take the stage,I cant even beleive how many kickass songs they have,But the best song to me ever Gave me a sugesstion to keep me occupied" learn to swim"...Tool fans know what im sayin here.Maynard is fukin great.


----------



## kimmej2007 (Dec 14, 2008)

ToOL jump starts me every morning, along with my boyfriend!! ; )


----------



## vanslyke (Dec 14, 2008)

ooo baby lol


----------



## kimmej2007 (Dec 15, 2008)

ToOL : ] Awsome lyrics, vocals, instrumentals, and cover art. Their videos are really original, they draw you in to the story. beautiful!


----------



## greenestimes (Dec 15, 2008)

Tool Rocks.

(Taking a moment of silence to appreciate Tool.)


----------



## el shaggy (Dec 16, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> (ok... except I'm not crazy about Lateralus)


Lateralus is probably my favorite album to listen to high. I can recall many moments when parts have immensely enhanced and accompanied the high.


----------



## sooftah (Dec 16, 2008)

Lateralus is God's music. Need to get Aenima back, its got some fucked up imagery... "Stinkfist" any one?


----------



## el shaggy (Dec 16, 2008)

I love the doubletime section they play in Stinkfist live.

The light show for 10k days tour was nuts.


----------



## jondoegrow (Dec 17, 2008)

el shaggy said:


> I love the doubletime section they play in Stinkfist live.
> 
> The light show for 10k days tour was nuts.



you got that right. I saw them in PA like last year when they came around and probally was the best concert i was ever at. the light show they put on was sick. u cant even explain it. they had smoke goin n lazers goin through and it looked like clouds and shit. best time ever. i would recommend seeing them in concert to any1.


----------



## JJD (Dec 18, 2008)

Tool is fucking great, every last song

Listening to The Patient as I type this


Saw 10,000 Days tours in Mansfield, fantastic laser show.


JJD


----------



## Florida Girl (Dec 18, 2008)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Tool is one of the most phenominal bands ever to take the stage,I cant even beleive how many kickass songs they have,But the best song to me ever Gave me a sugesstion to keep me occupied*" learn to swim"...Tool fans know what im sayin here.*Maynard is fukin great.


Aenima.... a great song.... definitely one of my favorites.... especially after living in So. Cal for 8 years. I totally GET that song 




el shaggy said:


> *Lateralus is probably my favorite album to listen to high*. I can recall many moments when parts have immensely enhanced and accompanied the high.



I love Tool.... but I just can't get on board with Lateralus. I do not enjoy that CD AT ALL




sooftah said:


> Lateralus is God's music. Need to get Aenima back, its got some fucked up imagery... "Stinkfist" any one?



Stinkfist!!! Love it! That song alone is proof of Maynard's amazing lyrical ability.

Another song I love is _Hooker With A Penis_, sure it's not a musical masterpiece but it delivers a very real message. I think if it in the same way I think of Lynard Skynard's _Gimme 3 Steps._... fans know ALL the lyrics and it's fun as hell to sing OUT LOUD with a group of other fans 



Florida Girl said:


> TOOL!
> ​


I posted that BIG on purpose. Years ago I ran an IT department for a large repair and manufacturing company. We had "production lines" where the work was done in a warehouse environment. The Line Supervisors had a desk right out on the line where they could monitor the productivity. One Line Supervisor (I'll never forget him... but I don't recall his name) was a huge TOOL fan and he kept a radio on his desk. Whenever TOOL came on the radio he would stand up, pump both arms in the air and literally yell at the top of his lungs "TOOL!", then he'd sit down and carry on with his work.

I'll never forget him..... he did it no matter what.... even if the President of the company was on the warehouse floor. For some reason that stuck with me... and to this day... whenever I hear TOOL on the radio I stop and yell "TOOL!"


----------



## el shaggy (Dec 18, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> Another song I love is _Hooker With A Penis_, sure it's not a musical masterpiece but it delivers a very real message."


The entire Opiate album is another great work.

_I can say what I want to, 
even if I'm not serious. 
Go fuck yourself, 
you piece of shit, 
why don't you go and fuck yourself!_


I just don't understand how people don't dig Lateralus, my friends only like the Grudge, cause of the 30 second scream. 
I ask, "do you not have souls?"

Disposition/Reflection/Triad is their Magnum Opus.


----------



## airman (Dec 18, 2008)

I have seen Tool live a couple of times and they are definitely a deep thinking, entertaining band.


----------

